# Happy Goats!



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

The best part of summer from a goat's perspective! 2nd & 3rd picture are the first timers, the rest are 3 years old or older.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

They all look to be enjoying the greenery . You have very good looking goats


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Look at them enjoying the greens! You must be loving it too, since pasture feeding=less hay and feed expenses .


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

happy indeed!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, look at all that green! I bet they are enjoying it!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

They loved it while it lasted! 

Canyontrails, I still have to feed hay. I have 26 first timers with 54 kids and 14 older does raising 32 kids. Hay extended the grass for 2 days instead of just one.

Rhandi, thank you for your kind words.  I know they look like crap. Last winter took a heavy toll on them, and this spring hasn't been a lot kinder. They are getting grain, but I should have started it a lot earlier. At this point, I'm not sure there is enough quality hay and grain in the world to bring them back into proper condition while they are nursing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy goats.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

MsScamp said:


> They loved it while it lasted!
> 
> Canyontrails, I still have to feed hay. I have 26 first timers with 54 kids and 14 older does raising 32 kids. Hay extended the grass for 2 days instead of just one.
> 
> Rhandi, thank you for your kind words.  I know they look like crap. Last winter took a heavy toll on them, and this spring hasn't been a lot kinder. They are getting grain, but I should have started it a lot earlier. At this point, I'm not sure there is enough quality hay and grain in the world to bring them back into proper condition while they are nursing.


I think they look good but I do not have meat goats. They look a lot better then my new Lamancha who is nursing her twins. I feel the same way about her. I am sure over time both your goats and my new doe will regain their proper body condition. I also have another doe that I thought was to thin that had her first kidding in December but she looks quite fat next to my new doe.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

It's hard keeping weight on a lactating dairy doe!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow they look happy!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you and you're welcome!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

happy,happy goats!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

They do love being turned out of their pens, and if there is tall, green grass involved - well, that is just an added bonus! :laugh:


----------

